# GT: Game 31- Clippers vs. Lakers 1/7



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

<center>







vs.









Sat Jan 7
7:30 PM
TV: NBALP, KTLA
</center>


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Bet on the game here:
http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/showthread.php?t=231378


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Good stuff. Another battle in LA, hopefully the Lakers even it up for the year today.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

I am betting that Ross will start this game as he will be needed to be stuck on Kobe. Even though this is a Clipper home game it is going to be tough as the Clippers are not playing well at all. Brand will have a good game as probably will Cassell. Mobley and Kaman though might have some trouble. I wouldn't be suprised to see Singleton on Odom when Mobley or Ross are out as he combat Odom's length. Even with the Clippers recent play I am going to be optimistic and say the Clippers will win by 2.


----------



## ClipOre4Life (Oct 25, 2005)

Mobley and Cassel are needed for us to do well.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Just another game on the schedule. Going to be tough considering Clippers are traveling from Sac after what seemed to be a very high paced and quick game. To win IMO we need to attack and get the Lakers post out of the game, Brand will get his own, we need Kaman and Wilcox to get theirs respectively. Cassell should have 18 and 6 tonight, 15-20 from Mobley would be nice, even more would be great. The X-Factor remains Ross, Ewing, Livingston . .pretty much our bench, they produce, should be an easy victory.


----------



## jcwla (Jul 3, 2005)

Three days before the next game (Tues. vs. Orlando).
Get your rest after the game, guys -- NO EXCUSES tonight.
Go out and win one you're not supposed to -- god knows you've lost several you weren't supposed to!


----------



## Bonzinator (Dec 18, 2005)

please beat the lakers im so sick of the lakers getting all of these national telivised games when everyone knows they will struggle to make the playoffs. both teams played last night but the lakers will have more rest because their game was a blowout and they sat out most of the fourth quarter. and the clippers game against the kings went down to the wire and it was a fast pace game. even thogh im a kings fan i think the clippers will win 108-102. the lakers have nobody on that roster that can guard brand so the clippers have to give him the ball in the post every possesion. even if he doesnt shoot he will at least draw a double team and be able to kick it out to mobley or cassel. i think my kings would have lost if the clippers gave brand the ball at the end of the game instead of that three cassel took.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

Wow this forum is dead today, Good game guys very exciting ! Hey *Dafranchise* guess I might win that bet after all.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Livingston must be a huge LAKER fan. His idiocy cost ur team the game.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

good game, it was one hell of a game


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

SPMJ said:


> Livingston must be a huge LAKER fan. His idiocy cost ur team the game.


naw i think livingston did the right thing, it was mobley's inability to get open fast enough that cost the game for the clips. i dont think dunleavy had any intention for livingston to shoot anyways plus there wasnt really any chance of him making one even if he had shot the ball with his momentum carrying him away to the right.

plus even if they went into overtime, their best player today, mobley had 5 fouls and kaman already fouled out.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

i missed that play where smush stole the ball and slammed it. what exactly happened there?


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

SPMJ said:


> Livingston must be a huge LAKER fan. His idiocy cost ur team the game.


Looked like a designed play for Mobley in the corner. Probably Dunleavy designed it up that way but thought he had enough time on the clock to run such a play. Dunleavy's reaction made it seem that way.. Too bad Mobley actually made the shot after the buzzer sounded.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> i missed that play where smush stole the ball and slammed it. what exactly happened there?


SMUSH SLAMMMMM DUNK!


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

dannyM said:


> SMUSH SLAMMMMM DUNK!


um very good. i know that much, but who did he steal the ball from?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Clippers terrible in crunch time again.

Wilcox: Looses a key rebound out of bounds

Mobley: Travels

Livingston: Throws the ball away

Dunleavvy: Why design a play that takes probably 4-5 seconds to develop when you only have 3-4 seconds left as your last minute shot?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> um very good. i know that much, but who did he steal the ball from?


 Smush slammed it.


----------



## clips_r_teh_wieners (Nov 4, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> Clippers terrible in crunch time again.
> 
> Wilcox: Looses a key rebound out of bounds
> 
> ...


why was livingston even in the freaking end? what was the lineup in the end? we had liv, mobley, and a third shooter. why didnt dunleavy at least put ewing in? he's MORE experienced, yes that's right, our rookie has more experience than our "future," and he could shoot 3s. so he shoulda triggered that play, and if he couldnt, he should just shoot the ball. WAT PATHETIC PLAYCALLING. FIRE DUNLEAVY PLZ


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> why was livingston even in the freaking end? what was the lineup in the end? we had liv, mobley, and a third shooter. why didnt dunleavy at least put ewing in? he's MORE experienced, yes that's right, our rookie has more experience than our "future," and he could shoot 3s. so he shoulda triggered that play, and if he couldnt, he should just shoot the ball. WAT PATHETIC PLAYCALLING. FIRE DUNLEAVY PLZ


because livingstons a hell of a passer

and yes even better than cassell

and yes livingston is 6'7 with handles he has better court vision

its hard to say ewing has more experience hes only a rookie


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

clips_r_teh_wieners said:


> why was livingston even in the freaking end? what was the lineup in the end? we had liv, mobley, and a third shooter. why didnt dunleavy at least put ewing in? he's MORE experienced, yes that's right, our rookie has more experience than our "future," and he could shoot 3s. so he shoulda triggered that play, and if he couldnt, he should just shoot the ball. WAT PATHETIC PLAYCALLING. FIRE DUNLEAVY PLZ


 Smush slammed it.


----------



## M-Blade (Oct 19, 2005)

Kobe = wow... but I still hate him. 

I think it's unfair to blame Livingston for the loss... I mean the Clips as a team collapsed at the beginning of the 4th and it's a miracle they even managed to have a brief one point lead. But this was a typical 04/05 game... the game was there to be won in the 4th and the Clips couldn't execute.

But anyways... it was an awesome game overall and the LA rivalry is beginning to really become something. Can't wait until Feb 24th for the 3rd game.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

Kobe jacked up 41 of the Lakers 91 shot attempts? Sure, he scored 50 points, but he needed 41 shot attempts to do it, and got 9 points on the free throw line. This is team basketball?


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Good game but Livingston threw (literally) the game away twice. There wasn't much the Clippers could do to stop Kobe as he was making some bad shots. The Clippers did a poor job in the first and towards the end of the game. I believe the Clippers were doing well with TO's until the last few minutes where it just piled on. I thought the Clippers were going to pull through in the end but Livingston cost the game and he did it twice. Had Livingston not turned over the ball the Clippers could have still lost but the significance of play was so big you can't help but blame him.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

G-Force said:


> Kobe jacked up 41 of the Lakers 91 shot attempts? Sure, he scored 50 points, but he needed 41 shot attempts to do it, and got 9 points on the free throw line. This is team basketball?


No one else except Brian Cook wanted to shoot. And he did have 8 assists.


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

Looked like Dunleavy thought he had more time to run a play for Mobley in the corner on the last play. Dunleavy's reaction made it seem like Livingston was just running the play that was designed, great game to watch.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Of course we can take consolence that it took one of the best 3 minutes of kobes career to beat us, plus we were missing 22 points from maggs, etc. etc., but even with all that we had the chance to win. 

I still maintain we should have traded maggs for artest when we had the chance. If we had, i honestly think we would still be in first place. Artest is not as big of a risk as Baron. Baron has 10's of millions left on his contract, and had an injury that could come up any time. heck, even in retrospect, if we KNEW baron was going to be healthy, it wouldnt have meant anything last year to get him, since even best case scenario we would have been out of the playoffs. 

However, i do think that artest would have made the difference in about 4-5 of our recent losses to possibly have brought us to victory, not to mention maybe 4-5 more losses at least over the next 8 weeks that maggs is out. Instead of being 2nd in the division which we would be, we are now 1 game out of MISSING THE PLAYOFFS if it ended today. How much more will we fall, waiting for maggs to come back? Do you relaly want another "next year" excuse. We could have won this year with artest. But instead were going to get a 10 day contract player. 

Maggs might not be himself until the end of the season if he cant even set foot on the court until the first week of march. Who knows how long he can get his timing, shot, and step back, after that. 

I know were not going to trade maggette for artest, but i wanted it since the beginning, and i would have liked it even more now. Not just for the offense that he provides, but even though maggette wasnt a GREAT defender, at least he was a body that could go up against these big guys like lebron, tracey, kobe, etc. We dont have someone who can do that anymore. Ross is playing at like 80%, and even at 100% hes too skinny and not tall enough to really challenge these type of players like artest could.

This is truly a depressing time. Would artest have been the only answer? No. Dulneavvys play calling and rotations would have been nice to turn things around, but we might not see that improve any time. Dunleavvy is a great coach, so who knows maybe its just bad luck that so many times game after game, he calls plays that his personell just cant run...calls plays that arent executable. How many times do we hear lawler say, "well looks like they cant run the play they are trying to, so they swing the ball around the other side....whoops 24 second violation. whoops, they throw it away, whoops they wildly throw a pass to kaman with 2 on the clock, whoops they take a bad shot." How many times do we see a player put in and left in when he just brings the team down a la mccarty, a la mobley when hes shooting 1 - 10, etc. etc. If he could have a hook with the rest of the team like he does with wilcox, it may be a different story. anyway, i digress, and im ranting. Sorry. Thats how it is when were in a loosing streak like this, with no releif in sight until maggs comes back in march. 

Heres to hoping the clipper players, dunleavvy, somsone can change something soon. I think someone before said that it was being negative by saying a couple weeks ago, that the clippers would continue to lose and lose if things continued as they did when the streak started. It wasnt negative, it was just facts. If we still have bad rotations, if we still dont box out, if we still cant play in the clutch. If we still cannot stop the star player of the other team, if we still etc. etc., we will continue to lose games. SOMETHING has to change in order to break the streak. So far, nothing has. Heres to hoping something DOES change, and FAST. Were not getting artest, so the ball is in dunleavvy's court. A 10 day contract player is not going to be the turning point.


----------



## Blazer Freak (Jul 11, 2004)

Jesus..what a performance by Kobe.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Dunleavy wants Artest, Baylor didn't want to pull the trigger and Dunleavy takes the heat :sigh:. I'm pretty done with posting here as frequently as I had with all these pessimist comments and hate on Dunleavy when in fact it was Baylor's fault.


----------



## joe shmoe (Dec 16, 2005)

artest has nothing to do with this slide. for instance tonight, cassel should've had the ball down the stretch instead on livingston. and yes ewing is playing better than livingston as of right now. i know shaun is the future but lets not be blinded by the facts. we've been in a tailspin ever since maggette went down, artest would be nice. but some of these losses are lapses in common sense. like putting the ball in the hands of the veteran instead of the often injured inexperienced rookie(2nd year but really didn't play last year). and don't call a ten second play when you only have four seconds on the clock. it's the small things that are piling up the loses for us. everythings in place for us to make the playoffs and have a winning record this year. this is making me sick.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Honestly, the Clippers were doing well without Corey earlier this season now not so. The truth is Cassell has become mediocre, much like he did with the wolves and doesn't seem to have the fire and drive that he had earlier this season. The trash talking, etc.. The aggressiveness, etc. All the things that made the Clippers sound confident is barely even mentioned anymore. His inconsistency on the offense and lack of defense cost the clippers dearly on nights they play teams with fast/athletic guards.

And Mobley, although I'll say this was his best game all season last night, he simply doesn't do this often enough. In fact i'd go opposite and say this was more of a freak occurrence, and I fully except Mobley to shoot 40 percent and take horrific shots next game. 

Not having Corey though has an impact of course, and now that those other two factors are starting to contribute less, his presence is painfully needed even more. The one thing Corey brought was the backdoor slashing. Something right now the Clippers don't really have. They have one consistent post player, and a bunch of inconsistent outside shooters, but they take far to many outside shots and don't drive enough. When you through Corey back into the mix, you have someone who can still take the outside shot, but isn't afraid to take it to the rack and draw a foul. He also draws double teams, as well provides an energy the Clippers seem to be lacking since his injury.

There's lots of roster issues, and it's more of what players aren't doing than what they are doing in my opinion. A lot of these guys, including the bench scrubs simply aren't playing the way they did in the first half of the season. Is it coaching? I don't know. It's easy to give Cassell credit when the Clippers are kicking butt, and then give Mike credit when they suck. It seems to be the common trend here. There's issues, the Clippers have plenty of time to sort through them.

But they really need to start winning the games they have at the end. Inexperienced or not, those loses add up. Without Corey here until maybe the all-star break if the Clippers fail to win the easy games, they might have problems making the playoffs.


----------



## leidout (Jul 13, 2005)

we would've won about 80% of these games lately with maggette. who was in foul trouble on the lakers? no one. how about on the kings? no one. how about every friggin' other team we've played lately? no one. bleh, i think we've lost him for the season too.

the clippers did well against 4 bad teams without maggette, don't let that early success fool you, he's as important to this team as brand is. he may not always make it work, but he's not afraid of *trying* to win the game.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

Dunleavy straight up sucks and is horrible with adjustments. Why not try and deny Kobe the ball how bout that instead of letting him catch and do what he wansts. Then on ht epick and rolls with Cook hav ea guy rotate weak side to help on Cook, how ****ing hard is that. Than Why the **** does Livingston have the ball, run Mobley up to the top of the key and get him the ball right into a pick and roll with Brand.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

i really like the 2nd unit last night. i cant believe how many people are hating on dunleavy. if it wasnt for him we probably dont have mr elton brand in the clips


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Also to add something Brand asked Dunleavy if he should foul Kwame. So much for the players not respecting the coach, eh?


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

lawler and smith thought he should have fouled kwame. 

By the way, Kwame makes 7 million a year? Good greif, what kind of contract is kaman going to get when hes a FA?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I am hating on Dunleavy becuase those stupid mistakes cost them the game.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

yamaneko said:


> lawler and smith thought he should have fouled kwame.
> 
> By the way, Kwame makes 7 million a year? Good greif, what kind of contract is kaman going to get when hes a FA?



Washington was expecting a superstar but ended up being a dissapointment to them, Ehhh we dont been him to be a superstar here just a star


----------

